# Delta 11-990 drill press older model question



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

I just bought a used but good condition Delta 12" benchtop drill press. Everything works really well. No visable run-out or vibration. However, using my caliper, I noticed when I lock the depth ring to drill a 1" hole and then lower the chuck, it measure 1 3/64". So I tried setting it to 1 1/2" and it was 4.5/64" off. Is there a way to adjust the stop or return stop (not sure if I'm stating this correctly) so my gauge is coinciding with the desired depth?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Cover the scale with masking tape.
Draw the 'real' distances on it.


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Cover the scale with masking tape.
> Draw the 'real' distances on it.


 That would take quite alot of time to do. The scale is circular and an inch on the scale is like 2 1/2" or so (guestimating). But still, thanks for the work-around.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, one of those.
I was thinking it was a vertical stop like my Jet.

Then ignore the scale and just measure when setting up and then lock it accordingly.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Is there a way to adjust the stop or return stop (not sure if I'm stating this correctly) so my gauge is coinciding with the desired depth?"
****************
No!
*******
Have studied this one.
In my view, depth stops are poorly designed, full of slop, never lock on long runs and rarely = the travel depth desired. (Note. the hole depth is a function of stock thickness; if it varies, so does the hole depth.)
Made a top-stop. The stud can be adjusted to + or - .001 or so and never loosens over any length of run. Whence the jam nut is tightened: That's it, no mo locomotion.


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

Even the depth stops on Bridgeport vertical milling machines are inaccurate.Always measure your travel and proceed accordingly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

the easy way
OR
http://www.amazon.com/iGaging-DigiM...sr_1_118?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1336229376&sr=1-118
==


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

The top stop is a great idea. I'm just not sure how I would attach it to my press. I have a neighbor who is an engineer with a bunch of metal working machines in his shop, so I'm sure I can get something put together. Thanks for the input.


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

What is a good solvent to remove some light rust off the column of the drill press? I don't want to use anything that may damage it. I do want to properly maintain my (new to me) tools.


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems some steel wool and some brake cleaner did the trick. Looks almost new.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Elbow grease: a good solvent.


----------



## braunthrax (Mar 16, 2012)

Got the 'ol dremel tool out and now all the rust is gone. Some PB Blaster to stop future rust. Thats my kind of elbow grease.


----------

